
A&E waiting times worst on record, as medics say NHS on its knees - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/01/09/ae-waiting-times-worst-record-medics-say-nhs-knees/
======
Bostonian
When you make health care "free", you get both explicit government rationing
and rationing through long waits, sometimes months for needed surgeries.

------
Fjolsvith
Are there private doctors in England that people can utilize outside of the
NHS?

